# Making the Koryak Kayak Display Stand



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Previously I posted about making a replica of a very old kayak ( Building the Koryak - a rare kayak replica ). This boat was made to be displayed in Victoria BC. I still needed to make a stand for it. I originally started making a video on how to assemble the stand for the new owner, and somewhere along the line decided to make it into a YouTube video:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nicely built display stand, very cool.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

nicely done, Paul – that is a well thought out design for the stand.
and the boat frame itself is looking great !! 

.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

nice rack! it completes the package

but won't the supports puncture the plastic wrap? 🤣


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

_Ogre said:


> nice rack! it completes the package
> 
> but won't the supports puncture the plastic wrap? 🤣


Ha! You mean my traditional indiginous people skinning material?


----------

